# myford ml8 manual



## LocalOak (30 Oct 2010)

Hi

I have just been lucky enough to have inherited a myford ml8 in good working condition with a number of tools, a couple of face plates on a myford stand. It's an unexpected introduction to the turning world and I really am ignorant about this. I don't even know how to maintain it. which brings me to my first of probably many questions. does anyone have a manual for this lather or can point me in the right direction to get one? (sorry about the typing, I'm doing this on my phone)[/list]


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2010)

Some basic manual details at Lathes.co.uk, he may have servicing details.



 <<<<Linky Image to Lathes.co.uk


----------



## parvum (31 Oct 2010)

Hello there,Congratulations on your aquisition, these are rather idividual but well engineered bits of kit, ignore any BS about shavings getting stuck in the tiubular bed, nothing more sophisticated than a stick or if you are technical a vacuum cleaner does the business. Myfords own manual usually available as a photocopy on EBay is very vague about maintenaince, merely cautioning you not to over tighten the headstock bearings, if yours is old enough to have imperial bearings these are very dear, but metric bearings a relatively cheap and are available from bearing suppliers. 
Apart from keeping the old girl clean and rust free, 0000 steel wool and WD40 if matters have got out of hand, otherwise a swipe with the famous oily rag. The head stock bearings are lubricated by a kind of total loss system via threaded plugs above each bearing. I use ATF which is the same viscosity as Nuto 32 are sold by Myford at chateau bottled prices.You might want to inspect these bearings to ensure that they are not choked with wood dust and congealed lubricant, thebearig covers are easily removed and there is no gasket or sealant required. After putting say 60ml or so of oil in through the plugs run her up until no further oil leaks out around the spindle.If you suspect /feel end float on the spindle undo the grub screws in the locking collar on the outboard end of the spindle and with you BS standard fingers onlyfirst undo the collar and then tighten it until iyt feels firm, you should not then apply too much end loading to the bearing set yet, leave the necessary thou or so end float to allow adequate lubricant circulation and a space for thermal expansion on a long high speed session. The spindle nose is threaded 1" 12 tpi whitworth thread form, this is Myford own combination as is the tailstock at 7/8" 12tpi LH.Tracy tools in Devon do a tap for this a very reasonable £12 or so and making your own face plates is easy especially if you start with common or garden 3/4 16tpi stuff as fitted to record lathes and many others.Headstock and tailstock have a No1 Morse taper. These lathes were made by engineers, not accountants and given a modicum of care will provide excellent service for many years to come , but turning up legs for the snooker table might have to be farmed out.



:lol:


----------



## Tinbasher (31 Oct 2010)

Heres a tip DONT BUY ANY of the SO CALLED manuals advertised on the web :x 

I forked out 9 quid for one plus a ridiculous amount of postage and what arrived was few photocopied pages of what appears to be a leaflet.

I have since been told that the MYFORD manual never amounted to much and this may well be all there is. There is far more information and wisdom on the Lathes website and the heads of members here. In fact there is more useful info in the post above than in the manual!

Tin


----------



## shipbadger (1 Nov 2010)

When I obtained my ML8 a few months ago I found some clear exploded diagrams via Google. helpful should I ever need to locate spares as it's clearer than the one in the photocopied manual I bought from someone on Ebay 

Tony Comber


----------



## LocalOak (1 Nov 2010)

Thanks very much for all of your advice. Been away for a few days but looks like I might be able to go out and have a bit of a turn shortly...


----------



## LocalOak (2 Nov 2010)

@parvum
Just working through your very helpful post, and I have a question. is ATF automatic transmission fluid? And if so will any do?

Thanks


----------



## parvum (2 Nov 2010)

Hi there, yes ATF is automatic transmission fluid and pretty much any stuff will do, the Dexron grades refer to the additive package and in this application any of the fluids will cope with the low temperatures and bearing speeds an ML8, even at full chat, would generate.Happy turning


----------



## mogsey (31 Oct 2018)

I have just purchased an ML8 and it came with all the original manuals, leaflets and price lists dating back to 1959 when the old boy bought the lathe... in case anyone wants a copy :mrgreen:


----------



## Pontus (7 Feb 2019)

Question for mogsey:
Hi, i am very interested in copys of the original papers for the ML8. I have been given my grandfathers old ml8, and i whould really like to have more info on the lathe. Is It possible to get a digital copy from you?


----------



## Cuckoo (9 Feb 2019)

Hi Mogsy 
Would you be able to send me a copy of the manuals you have for the ml8 please? 
Email a pdf or photos of each page would do
Thanks 
Jon


----------



## HappyPixie (11 Feb 2019)

I inherited an old ML-8 when my father in law died. He had several documents which I scanned at a good resolution. These are stored as PNGs which retain quality with quite small file size. I also have six pages of price lists which I could upload if anyone is interested.

View attachment ML8_Assembly_p1_Bk.png

View attachment ML8_Assembly_p2_Bk.png

View attachment ML8_Assembly_p3_Bk.png

View attachment ML8_Assembly_p4_Bk.png

View attachment ML8_ScrewChuck_p1_Bk.png

View attachment ML8_ScrewChuck_p2_Bk.png

View attachment ML8_Specification_p1.png

View attachment ML8_Specification_p2.png


----------



## Pontus (11 Feb 2019)

Thanks alot for the scans, Happypixie! These are appriciated. 
If anyone else feels like to contribute with more scans, i know that many people including me will be very grateful. The ”manuals” for the ML8 is really hard to find. Thanks again! =D>


----------

